# Hygrophila pinnatifida



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

See them in their habitat-










along with limnophila sessiliflora-


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

This is also a fave in my tank as well. Fast grower and a strong plant


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

sumer said:


> See them in their habitat-
> along with limnophila sessiliflora-


Fantastic! would you happen to have shots of them close up?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I need more pinnatifida, it really is a pretty plant and a great grower as well.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

amphirion said:


> Fantastic! would you happen to have shots of them close up?


Yeah ! Here are some-

In this photo, at the left bottom corner, thats a foot print of a buffalo :tongue: haha. Just imagine how much ferts everyday they give to pinnatifida. And they even munch on them.









They look wonderfull when the monsoon starts and they start growing. Bright green unlike their true dark green color-









A friend 'Akshay' took the photos of submerged grown pinnatifida-









Cryp Cordata also grows in the same habitat. 
Hope you liked it


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

yes i did! sweet pics! i love the contrast between the aquatic and emersed!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

even if though they are locally available, i would resist poaching them for my own tanks as they look so beautiful in nature... just stunning...


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

sumer said:


> Yeah ! Here are some-
> 
> In this photo, at the left bottom corner, thats a foot print of a buffalo :tongue: haha. Just imagine how much ferts everyday they give to pinnatifida. And they even munch on them.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pics of H. pinnatifida! I thought H. pinnatifida is from India. I didn't think C. cordata was distributed to India also?


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah C Cordatta is also from India. It grows like a weed there.
To add, several erios, some rotalas, blyxa auberty, java fern, java moss, marcililia hirsuta(pardon the spelling), lagenandra they all grows in nature in India.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

sumer said:


> Yeah C Cordatta is also from India. It grows like a weed there.
> To add, several erios, some rotalas, blyxa auberty, java fern, java moss, marcililia hirsuta(pardon the spelling), lagenandra they all grows in nature in India.


I didn't see it listed on Jan's website: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/cor/cor-group.html

Is it an introduced species in India? I haven't seen it listed as being native there.

Yup, there are some beautiful species of Lagenandra in India!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

No Its not an introduced specie. C Cordata is there since always. Actually the place where it grows is the native of one of my friends. South western area of India. That's called "Konkan Area". 'Western Ghats' mountain range. The place/village I'm talking about is "Guhagar". Lemme dig up some photos for you.


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I'm very sorry. I was mixing "Cordata" with "Cognata". My bad. C Cognata is found in India-


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

or check this out- http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2133454#post2133454


----------

